# front page/screen dimensions



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

In frontpage you have to be aware of screen dimensions; your web pages will appear differently in 800x600, 1024x960, etc. But when creating pages in the first place on my machine, what screen resolution should I use? I have a great monitor and I have it set at 1152x864, but obviously when I create a web page in that resolution, it's way too big for people viewing it at smaller resolutions....in typical ms fashion, they do not mention this at all in their book, and even "the complete reference" describes the problem but doesn't give any good guidelines...any ideas? Should I set my screen resolution for 800x600 while I compose web pages? But if I do that, then I continually have to realign my desktop every time I go back...

I would really appreciate some help here...


----------

